# Sulcata's In Southern California



## jdub (Jul 17, 2011)

My sulcatas have grown quite a bit over these two years. They are usually left outside during the day and i bring them in at night. Their sleeping quarters consist of a rubbermaid box with a heat lamp. I was wondering as they grow older would i need to still bring them in at night? Would they need a heat lamp when they're living outside? During the summer its not as cold, but when fall and winter comes, it can be quite chilly outside. What are your guys's opinions?

Thanks!
-j


----------



## Laura (Jul 17, 2011)

Outside is where they should live. Mine are out 24/7 and Im up in Northern calif. 
they have heated boxes for winter.


----------



## dmarcus (Jul 17, 2011)

All of mine are outside, my two small one's will be coming inside during the cold winter days but my 5 year old stays out year round and he has a heated insulated house to go in.


----------



## Tom (Jul 17, 2011)

In the past I used to move them out 24/7 when they were 10-12". But recently, I'm moving them out sooner because I keep coming up with better and better ideas for outdoor shelters. Nothing wrong with letting them sleep indoors. Very safe for them in many ways. You avoid predators, thieves, extreme temps, etc... However, at some point it becomes pretty inconvenient to try to move them every single day. Here are a couple of ideas that are working very well for me here in SoCal.
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-Daisy-s-New-Enclosure#axzz1SPHZ0494
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-The-Mother-of-All-Tortoise-Boxes#axzz1SPHZ0494


----------



## jdub (Jul 17, 2011)

yup! at this point they're getting quite heavy to be moving inside and outside everyday now. thanks for the ideas guys!


----------

